# Teredo inet6 IP addresses are increasing?



## feidiekfenghuang (Feb 25, 2018)

Why miredo Teredo inet6 IP addresses are increasing
Thanks


----------



## feidiekfenghuang (Feb 27, 2018)

`#pkill -9 miredo
#sudo miredo -f`


----------

